# Mac Baren HH Mature Virginia



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

Any opinions on this. I just purchased a tin, and will light up a bowl tonight. I must say that it smells a lot like Tabasco sauce, but I was assured that it was a very good smoke.

Matt


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

Okay,

My official review of this stuff, is that it ROCKS!!!!! No bite, great taste, peppery, but not overly so. In the imortal words of Ferris Bueller, "It is so choice. If you have the means, I highly recommend picking one up."

Matt

http://www.mac-baren.com/Default.aspx?ID=2101&Purge=True


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

I enjoyed this very much. One of my favorite virginias


----------

